# Problemas con fbsplash [Solucionado]

## natrix

Hola al mundo gentoo!!!

Ando con este problema: quiero agregar en el arranque de la maquina la barra progresiva y el fondo que viene con el LiveDVD. Me tope con "fbsplash" seguí el wiki (http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fbsplash) y unos post que están mas arriba pero no puedo dar con la tecla.

Siempre me topo con el mismo error:

```
# splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=1

Can't open /dev/fb0 or /dev/fb/0

Error: Theme 'natural_gentoo' doesn't seem to provide a config file for the current resolution ().

```

y el genkernel del initramfs me tira esto:

```
* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* add "vga=791 splash=silent,theme:gentoo console=tty1 quiet" if you use a splash framebuffer ]

* With support for several ext* filesystems available, it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4" to the list of boot parameters.

```

Buscando encontré que es un problema común pero no logro encontrar la solución para mi caso.

Por las dudas: Mi placa de video es un Nvidia. El arranque lo hago con un Grub desde una partición /boot EXT2 de 600MB.

Alguien se le ocurre que puede ser?

Gracias!!!!!!!!Last edited by natrix on Tue Sep 17, 2013 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxtor

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=1
> 
> ...

 

Este error significa que la tty1 (la que obtienes al presionar ctrl+alt+f1 tiene una resolución no soportada por el tema que estas intentando configurar, para ver las resoluciones soportadas puedes ver dentro de la carpeta /etc/splash/<tema seleccionado>

Para el tema que estas intentando seleccionar (haciendo un ls dentro de /etc/splash/natural_gentoo) estan soportadas las siguientes resoluciones:

1024x600.cfg  1152x864.cfg   1280x800.cfg  1400x1050.cfg  1600x1200.cfg  1680x1050.cfg  240x320.cfg

1024x768.cfg  1280x1024.cfg  1366x768.cfg  1440x900.cfg   1600x900.cfg   1920x1200.cfg  800x600.cfg  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> y el genkernel del initramfs me tira esto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

En realidad no es un problema, eso solo te indica que al configurar tu grub, debes agregar esos parametros a la linea de arranque en el grub.cfg o grub.conf dependiendo de la version de grub que uses.

vga=791 splash=silent,theme:gentoo console=tty1 quiet

Si lo lees detenidamente y revisas la wiki veras que son parametros para cambiar la resolucion y el tema con el que quieres decorar la terminal

 *Quote:*   

> Por las dudas: Mi placa de video es un Nvidia. El arranque lo hago con un Grub desde una partición /boot EXT2 de 600MB.
> 
> 

 

Utilizas el driver propietario o nouveau? Dependiendo de esto tendras que configurar framebuffer para usar KMS en el caso de nouveau o vesafb/uvesafb en el caso que uses el driver propietario de NVIDIA

----------

## natrix

Hola

Estoy usando los driver nvidia y seguí los estos paso http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Uvesafb

Acá dejo mi grub:

```

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda6 real_root=/dev/sda6

initrd /boot/initramfs

#vga=791 splash=silent,theme:gentoo console=tty1 quiet

video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

rootfstype=ext4

splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo video=1024x768

```

Pero mi primer problema es que no encuentra el FB

```
#  splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=1

Can't open /dev/fb0 or /dev/fb/0

```

Alguna idea de que puede ser?

Gracias!!!!!!

----------

## tuxtor

Ah no habia notado esa linea . . .

Primero debes verificar si configurarste el kernel de manera correcta, por ejemplo en mi kernel al hacer un ls obtengo la siguiente salida

```
# ls /dev/fb* 

/dev/fb0  /dev/fbcondecor

```

Si no te aparece al menos /dev/fb0 revisa como has configurado el framefuber, basta ejecutar zgrep sobre /proc/config.gz para saber con que opciones fue compilado el kernel que estas utilizando, deberias tener al menos CON_DECOR, UVESA, y CONFIG_FB, te dejo un ejemplo del mio

```
#  zgrep '^CONFIG_FB' /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y
```

----------

## natrix

Sos un maestro gentooniano!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Efectivamente, el “ls /dev/fb*” me tiraba que no existía el framebuffer, pero la configuración estaba bien. Deje de usar el genkernel y pase a la configuración manual y apareció el FB. No sé por qué pasó eso pero funciona!!

Ahora tengo que ver que en el boot me cargue el FB al comienzo y no al final, pero un problema a la vez, jaja.

Muchas gracias tuxtor

----------

